# Feira Nacional de Parques Naturais e Ambiente



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2008 às 23:17)

*Olhão no encalce do Ecoturismo 

3ª Feira Nacional de Parques Naturais e Ambiente *

O Ecoturismo, um fenómeno em crescimento. Como investir nesta alternativa ao sol e praia é o que vai ser discutido em colóquios, debates e bolsas de contactos na 3ª edição da Feira Nacional de Parques Naturais e Ambiente, de 24 a 27 de Julho, em Olhão. 

O Jardim Pescador Olhanense vai ser palco de uma mostra de aproximadamente 40 áreas protegidas de Portugal e Espanha, representadas pelo Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Biodiversidade (ICNB) e pela A Marca, Parques Naturais da Andaluzia. 

Este ano, em foco vai estar o Ecoturismo. Vão marcar também presença cerca de 40 empresas dos dois países ligadas à área do turismo de natureza, para um Bolsa de Turismo com vista a trocar ideias e encontrar soluções de investimento. 

“Não podemos esgotar o sol e praia. É preciso alternativas como o Ecoturismo”, referiu esta quinta-feira o presidente da autarquia de Olhão, Francisco Leal, na conferência de imprensa de apresentação do evento, considerado "o maior do género na Península Ibérica". 

Por seu turno o director do Parque Natural da Ria Formosa, João Alves, presente na ocasião, disse ser “necessário chamar as pessoas às áreas protegidas, porque as áreas protegidas não são espaços fechados”. “As actividades económicas possíveis serão bem vindas”, salientou. 

Um dos programadores do evento, Marcos Bartilotti, referiu que o Ecoturismo “está em crescendo um pouco por todo o mundo” mas que “é um potencial subaproveitado em Portugal”, realçando ser uma área que “não sofre do problema da sazonalidade”. 

Com a sede do Parque Natural da Ria Formosa – a Quinta de Marim - inserida no concelho, o edil olhanense defendeu que “o parque natural tem sido e vai ser cada vez mais um factor de valorização de Olhão e da região”. 

*Seminário com ministro do Ambiente* 

Do vasto conjunto de iniciativas programadas, destaque para o seminário internacional sobre Ecoturismo que acontece dia 25 a partir das 9:00 horas e vai contar com a participação de especialistas portugueses e estrangeiros. 

O ministro do Ambiente, Nunes Correia, bem como o presidente do Turismo de Portugal, Luís Patrão, e o presidente do ICNB, Tito Rosa, são outras individualidades presentes neste seminário, cujo o debate será moderado por Gonçalo Pereira Rosa, da National Geographic Portugal. 

*Quatro dias repletos de actividades* 

A feira terá lugar no Jardim Pescador Olhanense, mas inúmeras actividades acontecem na Quinta de Marim, e no espaço marítimo que medeia entre um e o outro lugar, com passeios de barco pela Ria Formosa, incluindo carreiras da feira para quinta com vista a participar nas actividades. 

Observação de aves, workshops de fotografia e pintura de natureza, caminhadas, montanhismo, escaladas, mergulho, canoagem, parapente ou turismo equestre são apenas algumas das actividades programadas. 

Outras atracções do certame prendem-se, por exemplo, com produtos alimentares tradicionais e biológicos. Um chef especializado vai estar a fazer demonstrações com produtos biológicos algarvios para posteriores degustações pelos visitantes. 

A 3ª edição da feira inaugura às 18:00 horas de dia 24 no Jardim Pescador Olhanense.

Fonte: Região Sul

Aproveitem para visitarem esta feira, nos últimos dois anos visitei e é talvez a melhor feira realizada no país, mas estão representados todos os parques de Portugal e alguns de Espanha, aproveitem Entrada Livre tanto na Feira como na Quinta de Marim

Nota: Caso o tópico não esteja no sítio mais apropriado agradeço aos moderadores que coloquem no sítio mais apropriado. Obrigado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2008 às 20:22)

*Olhão aposta no ecoturismo* 

Turismo de Natureza pode crescer 20 por cento ao ano. Presidente do ICNB diz que é uma "oportunidade excelente".  

"O turismo da Natureza é uma das vias mais importantes para a sustentabilidade económica das áreas protegidas", afirmou Tito Rosa, presidente do ICNB, entidade que tutela os parques naturais, durante o Seminário Internacional "O Ecoturismo na Conservação da Natureza", no âmbito da 3ª Feira Nacional de Parques Naturais e Ambiente, que decorre em Olhão até domingo.

O responsável destacou que "ao promover a sustentabilidade económica, está a promover-se também a conservação da biodiversidade, que é primeiro trunfo das áreas protegidas", acrescentando que "a vida e a economia" destas áreas deve ser desenvolvida "não pelo Instituto, mas pelas pessoas que lá vivem e pelas empresas que ali podem actuar".

Nesse sentido, o ICNB pretende estabelecer parcerias com entidades que "promovam o investimento e a conservação das áreas protegidas, porque o investimento público não pode fazer tudo".

O responsável ressalvou que não é necessário um "grande investimento", do tipo "resort turístico", sublinhando que "o grande investimento é o somatório dos pequenos investimentos que se coadunam com estas áreas".

Tito Rosa referiu que o Governo está a trabalhar "em força" na criação, ainda este ano, de "instrumentos legislativos" sobre turismo da Natureza que, explicou, irão permitir "estabilizar os conceitos" e definir "requisitos mínimos para que determinados investimentos ou empresas possam reivindicar que são ecoturismo".

O turismo de Natureza tem sido crescentemente procurado pelos visitantes, que são, sublinhou, "cada vez mais exigentes", e os próprios operadores têm hoje "uma perspectiva de diferenciação" com o ecoturismo.

Durante o encontro, foi assinada a "Declaração de Olhão sobre Turismo de Natureza", que reconhece que o ecoturismo, actualmente praticado a nível mundial por cinco por cento dos viajantes, apresenta perspectivas de crescimento superiores ao mercado turístico convencional (cerca de 20 por cento).

"O turismo de Natureza deve continuar a promover formas de turismo que estimulem a viagem responsável nas áreas protegidas, a protecção do ambiente e da biodiversidade e a promoção do bem-estar das comunidades locais", refere a Declaração, subscrita pelo ICNB, pelo Instituto de Turismo de Portugal e pela Câmara de Olhão.

O documento reconhece que o país e, em particular, o Algarve têm ainda um longo caminho a percorrer nesta área, citando dificuldades como a fragilidade das estruturas económicas dos projectos e no acesso ao mercado ou o uso "abusivo" do conceito.

"O turismo de Natureza no Algarve encontra-se ainda marcadamente subaproveitado, em especial nas áreas protegidas e nas zonas interiores, pelo que uma abordagem inovadora deve incluir a mobilização activa e socialmente justa das comunidades locais", aponta a Declaração.

O documento aponta ainda algumas recomendações: reconhecer o "importante papel" que o ecoturismo pode ter no desenvolvimento sustentável do Algarve; maximizar as boas práticas de gestão do turismo de Natureza na região na conservação dos valores naturais e culturais; apoiar a viabilização económica e a boa gestão das empresas algarvias deste sector através de planos de marketing, educação e formação.

Exemplos de acções recomendadas são a simplificação da burocracia, o combate ao impacte do turismo nas alterações climáticas, a criação de mecanismos de certificação e linhas de financiamento, o apoio a programas de investigação e monitorização da costa algarvia, entre outros.

"É importante criar condições para que os turistas encontrem melhor qualidade e melhor ambiente, usufruindo das condições naturais", sublinhou o presidente da Câmara de Olhão, Francisco Leal, para quem "as áreas protegidas têm necessariamente de ser um factor de valorização e não um entrave ao desenvolvimento económico".

Sobre a Declaração hoje assinada, o autarca defendeu a necessidade de "transformar as recomendações em acções concretas, conduzindo a mudanças positivas".


Em baixo pode consultar em anexo o novo regime jurídico de conservação da natureza e biodiversidade.

 Fonte: Observatório do Algarve




Ver Anexo:  http://www.observatoriodoalgarve.com/cna/Files/estrategia_conservacao_natureza.pdf novo regime juridico de conservação da natureza e biodiversidade)


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2008 às 11:48)

*Ecoturismo aumenta sustentabilidade de áreas protegidas*


O presidente do Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e da Biodiversidade (ICNB) defendeu hoje no Algarve que o ecoturismo é uma "oportunidade excelente" para a sustentabilidade económica das áreas protegidas, envolvendo as comunidades locais e promotores.

"O turismo da Natureza é uma das vias mais importantes para a sustentabilidade económica das áreas protegidas", afirmou Tito Rosa, presidente do ICNB, entidade que tutela os parques naturais, durante o Seminário Internacional "O Ecoturismo na Conservação da Natureza", no âmbito da 3ª Feira Nacional de Parques Naturais e Ambiente, que decorre em Olhão até domingo.

O responsável destacou que "ao promover a sustentabilidade económica, está a promover-se também a conservação da biodiversidade, que é primeiro trunfo das áreas protegidas", acrescentando que "a vida e a economia" destas áreas deve ser desenvolvida "não pelo Instituto, mas pelas pessoas que lá vivem e pelas empresas que ali podem actuar".

Nesse sentido, o ICNB pretende estabelecer parcerias com entidades que "promovam o investimento e a conservação das áreas protegidas, porque o investimento público não pode fazer tudo".

O responsável ressalvou que não é necessário um "grande investimento", do tipo "resort turístico", sublinhando que "o grande investimento é o somatório dos pequenos investimentos que se coadunam com estas áreas".

Tito Rosa referiu que o Governo está a trabalhar "em força" na criação, ainda este ano, de "instrumentos legislativos" sobre turismo da Natureza que, explicou, irão permitir "estabilizar os conceitos" e definir "requisitos mínimos para que determinados investimentos ou empresas possam reivindicar que são ecoturismo".

O turismo de Natureza tem sido crescentemente procurado pelos visitantes, que são, sublinhou, "cada vez mais exigentes", e os próprios operadores têm hoje "uma perspectiva de diferenciação" com o ecoturismo.

Durante o encontro, foi assinada a "Declaração de Olhão sobre Turismo de Natureza", que reconhece que o ecoturismo, actualmente praticado a nível mundial por cinco por cento dos viajantes, apresenta perspectivas de crescimento superiores ao mercado turístico convencional (cerca de 20 por cento).

"O turismo de Natureza deve continuar a promover formas de turismo que estimulem a viagem responsável nas áreas protegidas, a protecção do ambiente e da biodiversidade e a promoção do bem-estar das comunidades locais", refere a Declaração, subscrita pelo ICNB, pelo Instituto de Turismo de Portugal e pela Câmara de Olhão.

O documento reconhece que o país e, em particular, o Algarve têm ainda um longo caminho a percorrer nesta área, citando dificuldades como a fragilidade das estruturas económicas dos projectos e no acesso ao mercado ou o uso "abusivo" do conceito.

"O turismo de Natureza no Algarve encontra-se ainda marcadamente subaproveitado, em especial nas áreas protegidas e nas zonas interiores, pelo que uma abordagem inovadora deve incluir a mobilização activa e socialmente justa das comunidades locais", aponta a Declaração.

O documento aponta ainda algumas recomendações: reconhecer o "importante papel" que o ecoturismo pode ter no desenvolvimento sustentável do Algarve; maximizar as boas práticas de gestão do turismo de Natureza na região na conservação dos valores naturais e culturais; apoiar a viabilização económica e a boa gestão das empresas algarvias deste sector através de planos de marketing, educação e formação.

Exemplos de acções recomendadas são a simplificação da burocracia, o combate ao impacte do turismo nas alterações climáticas, a criação de mecanismos de certificação e linhas de financiamento, o apoio a programas de investigação e monitorização da costa algarvia, entre outros.

"É importante criar condições para que os turistas encontrem melhor qualidade e melhor ambiente, usufruindo das condições naturais", sublinhou o presidente da Câmara de Olhão, Francisco Leal, para quem "as áreas protegidas têm necessariamente de ser um factor de valorização e não um entrave ao desenvolvimento económico".

Sobre a Declaração hoje assinada, o autarca defendeu a necessidade de "transformar as recomendações em acções concretas, conduzindo a mudanças positivas".

Fonte: LUSA


----------

